# VERY unusual behavior -update



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

This morning Skyy did not want to get out of her crate. My husband took both dogs outside but did not see if she actually went to the bathroom. She refused to go on our morning walk and just wants to lay down. I was able to feed her by hand (she seemed to have a good appetite, but DID NOT get up to eat).
When she stood up - tail between her legs, curved back, but I can not figure out what is bothering her...
No vomiting, nose is wet, pink gums, she is not lethargic, stomach is fine - no swelling, soft to touch.
She was not eating well for the past couple of days and was very active. 
Should I be concern? Am I over-reacting?
This is not the usual behavior for Skyy.

She just went potty - everything looks normal.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: VERY unusual behavior*

Have you taken her temperature?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: VERY unusual behavior*

I'd visit the vet asap; but i'm a 'new dad' to a V.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: VERY unusual behavior*

It's always better to err on the side of caution. I would take her to the Vet a.s.a.p., just to be sure.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: VERY unusual behavior*

I also would head to the vet. Peace of mind is worth ANY visit. Please keep us posted!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Skyy is perfectly fine this morning!

We do not know what caused this and why she was acting so strange.
The vet thinks it could be pain caused by scarring after her stomach surgery past December. 

I am happy Skyy is back to her normal self


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper sometimes is Lazy the day after a workout. I get the look -> Dude, can't I just hang today ???. I have picked him up to get his butt out the door. Next minute he is ripping through the tall grass, then locked on point.


----------

